# newbie with an oldie- Scheneker



## 47willys (Mar 19, 2012)

I bought a plow for my 47 Willys cj2a unfortunately it's missing some of the undercarriage parts. I'm looking for a drawing or picture of the setup can't find one on the jeep page. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't help you with a plow mount. Back them most mounts were shop built to fit. Be careful with the CJ2a. the front axle is not that strong. I replaced the right front half shaft 4 times. I was a great plow rig we had a 1.25 mile driveway to keep clear. double cross link chains on all four and push like crazy. We had a fixed v plow cleared our driveway and the fishhouse road. since it has no defroster keep a small felt bag og rocksalt. rub on the inside of the window keeps it from frosting up so you can see. My plow had a long T frame that went all the way back to the rear drawbar. Had crossed sway cables in the front that went up to the bottom of the bumped and the lift accuator was attached to the top pf the bumper. The other common plow used with them had the frame hung from the front axle with the Push arms going back and attaching to the frame under the seats. the frame is not strong enought for a modern plow setup it will break.


----------

